# Incredible footage of ice cave



## Gael (Mar 25, 2014)

First documented footage of flight through ice caves

[video]http://uk.screen.yahoo.com/video/playlist/weird-weather/drone-captures-incredible-footage-ice-104000770.html[/video]


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 25, 2014)

_Beautiful Gael thanks_


----------



## Gael (Mar 26, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Beautiful Gael thanks_



You're very welcome, Jilly!


----------

